# engine code check.



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

i have a 68 lemans with a 350 in it and im wondering if it still has the original engine in it im pretty sure that the code is 18486572 all the numbers are quite elgible except for the second 8 which could be an 8 or a 9. thanx for the help


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

What is the two letter stamp on it?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Wanna -
In 1968, the VIN number is stamped into the block. Just check the VIN on the block against the VIN on the car. The VIN is stamped into the block on the forward passenger side of the block, vertically, right next to the long straight edge of the timing chain cover. Only the last 6 or 8 digits of the VIN are stamped into the block.

The other way to tell, but less accurate, is to check the date code on the block at the distributor base and the 2-letter ID code on the forward passenger side below the cylinder head gasket. If the date code is within a reasonable time range prior to the build date of the car, and the ID code is a code that was available for your car and year, chances are good that it's the original engine. Since the same 2-letter code was used various years to designate various different engines, it's important hat you know the year of the block prior to checking the 2-letter code.

But keep in mind that it is possible to find a "correct" date and code block for these cars, although I doubt someone would go to the trouble to do so with a 350 LeMans. "Fake" numbers-matching GTOs and Judges ae becoming more common, though.


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

thats wierd i have that number on a tri-power intake


----------

